# NUTRO SOURCE DOG FOOD



## LuvMyCockerPup (Jun 21, 2008)

Doe's anyone have anything good or bad to say about Nurto source chicken & rice


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never heard of Nutro Source. Nutro has Nutro Max, Nutro Natural Choice, and Nutro Ultra. Of the three, only the Ultra is any good. It's still very grain heavy and I personally wouldn't feed it, but it's not terrible.

Take note though: Nutro has been purchased by Purina. The "Natural Choice" line has been in the repackaging phase for several months now and is for the most part available only on a limited basis. I don't know if they're being reformulated as well as repackaged.


----------



## WhiteDogHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

*Nutro*

You might want to check out the dog food thread. Very scary!


----------

